# What's the One Sampled Library You Could Not Live Without?



## Rodney Money (May 28, 2016)

It's that time of the year for me again, to purchase around $1100 worth of samples. But I would love to know, what is the one library you could not live without. I know that samples are not perfect, and I'm not asking which one is the best. I'm asking what is the one library that you always turn to that helps your music become reality and you can not live without?


----------



## WindcryMusic (May 28, 2016)

Lucky you!

For me it is still Albion 1 (legacy version) that I am constantly turning to. Albion One (the new version) is great for more aggressive music, but since most of what I write is on the softer side, the older version still wins out most of the time.


----------



## Rodney Money (May 28, 2016)

WindcryMusic said:


> Lucky you!
> 
> For me it is still Albion 1 (legacy version) that I am constantly turning to. Albion One (the new version) is great for more aggressive music, but since most of what I write is on the softer side, the older version still wins out most of the time.


Thank you, my friend. It's actually closer to $1600, because I was approved another $400 for a grant that I applied for, and another $100 as a thank you gift, but anyways. I am finally going to spend that $400 from the grant on the updated version of Kontakt.

So Albion legacy! Very cool. I have always cautioned myself with ensembled libraries, but I hear a lot of people simply love the Spitfire Albion Series.


----------



## DrJazz9781 (May 28, 2016)

Kontakt. Every time I use samples I find myself gravitating to at
least one or more Kontakt samples.


----------



## Rodney Money (May 28, 2016)

DrJazz9781 said:


> Kontakt. Every time I use samples I find myself gravitating to at
> least one or more Kontakt samples.


Are you talking about the player itself or the samples included when you purchased the full version?


----------



## DrJazz9781 (May 28, 2016)

I have Kontakt Komplete 10. The player allows me to access third party 
libraries and that is a big plus. As I explore the factory libraries I find
more features.


----------



## AllanH (May 28, 2016)

My all-time favorite remains EW Hollywood Orchestra. $600-$700 for the Diamond version is unbeatable value and quality, imo.


----------



## Rodney Money (May 28, 2016)

AllanH said:


> My all-time favorite remains EW Hollywood Orchestra. $600-$700 for the Diamond version is unbeatable value and quality, imo.


Very cool, my friend, and yes that is an unbeatable price for the quality!


----------



## tack (May 28, 2016)

For me it's Sable. It's gorgeous and has so many interesting textures.


----------



## storyteller (May 28, 2016)

For me, it's Liberis. Almost every time I sit down to sketch a new song I end up using it and am always inspired by it. Never would have thought it would be a can't-live-without library - but there's nothing else like it for me. You can catch it on sale from time to time as well if you are patient.


----------



## givemenoughrope (May 28, 2016)

In theory, either Sable or 8dio Adagio/Agitato.


----------



## pkm (May 28, 2016)

I could do an entire score with confidence, using only Omnisphere. I can't say that about anything else.


----------



## catsass (May 28, 2016)

Without paws pause, 8Dio Catmosphere


----------



## Rodney Money (May 28, 2016)

storyteller said:


> For me, it's Liberis. Almost every time I sit down to sketch a new song I end up using it and am always inspired by it. Never would have thought it would be a can't-live-without library - but there's nothing else like it for me. You can catch it on sale from time to time as well if you are patient.


Absolutely my friend, their first track "Liberis" is so touching it almost brings me to tears... almost.


----------



## higgs (May 28, 2016)

R$, you already have Sable, yes? If not then you know what to do... I can't stop jamming with the Sample Modeling brass stuff. Also I love the Bohemian Violin. Those are my picks for you.

Best,
Other Rod


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (May 28, 2016)

I have a similar question on my mind @Rodney Money 

For me it will be @Spitfire Team Albion Bundle with hopefully included Albion 1 legacy.


----------



## Rodney Money (May 28, 2016)

higgs said:


> R$, you already have Sable, yes? If not then you know what to do... I can't stop jamming with the Sample Modeling brass stuff. Also I love the Bohemian Violin. Those are my picks for you.
> 
> Best,
> Other Rod


Lol, I don't have it right now, my friend. I accidentally wasted my money on CineStrings a couple of years ago. Thank you for the suggestions!


----------



## Saxer (May 29, 2016)

95% of all my orchestral needs are covered by Dimension Strings, all Samplemodeling and Spitfire Percussion Redux + a bit of Sable.


----------



## bap_la_so_1 (May 29, 2016)

Lass for me


----------



## Lex (May 29, 2016)

LASS + Malmsjo


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (May 29, 2016)

What I can highly suggest if you do not have it is METROPOLIS ARK 1 - Orchestral Tools, I love it and looking forward to expand the possibilities with Albion


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (May 29, 2016)

That's actually a really interesting question, because I'm really struggling with it. There's not much that comes to mind.

Perhaps VSL Woodwinds 1. I could get things done with another woodwind library too, of course. But I'd be a bit bummed out if I couldn't use the VSLs for some reason. It's just - right.


----------



## NYC Composer (May 29, 2016)

"You Know John Lennon ? Lennon said "I'm an artist-gimme a tuba and I'll get you something outa it" "*

* Frank Costello, played by Jack Nicholson in "The Departed"


----------



## Mr Greg G (May 29, 2016)

I'd go with LASS or Symphobia, I don't know, both of these libraries play an essential part in my template. LASS is so flexible and Symphobia is ready to go to sound in your face.


----------



## Noam Guterman (May 29, 2016)

VSL SE / EWQL HO


----------



## mickeyl (May 29, 2016)

I always come back to the 8dio string arks. They're not time synchronized, which limits their usefulness, but their tone is *superb*.


----------



## airflamesred (May 29, 2016)

+1 on 8dio strings


----------



## R. Soul (May 29, 2016)

pkm said:


> I could do an entire score with confidence, using only Omnisphere. I can't say that about anything else.


Yep, me too.
It does lack realistic instruments, but apart from that, it does have pretty much everything else you could possible even imagine.


----------



## muk (May 29, 2016)

None. The ones I use the most by far are VSL Dimension Strings and Woodwinds.


----------



## Rodney Money (May 29, 2016)

NYC Composer said:


> "You Know John Lennon ? Lennon said "I'm an artist-gimme a tuba and I'll get you something outa it" "*
> 
> * Frank Costello, played by Jack Nicholson in "The Departed"


So you are saying GPO?


----------



## NYC Composer (May 29, 2016)

Sure, I could make decent music with GPO.


----------



## dariusofwest (May 29, 2016)

That's a toughy, hm, probably Hollywood Strings.


----------



## storyteller (May 29, 2016)

catsass said:


> Without paws pause, 8Dio Catmosphere



Cat username, cat profile pic, cat-like pun, cat sample library...

Guess it all checks out.


----------



## Rodney Money (May 29, 2016)

catsass said:


> Without paws pause, 8Dio Catmosphere


You have cat to be kitten me right now.


----------



## Rodney Money (May 29, 2016)

NYC Composer said:


> Sure, I could make decent music with GPO.


Here's the "best" I've personally done with GPO before I discovered "more serious samples." I was comissioned to write this for a college concert band a few years ago. https://app.box.com/s/rr4ar97msjpnylwq2omc18qv0ifr85qt


----------



## Rodney Money (May 29, 2016)

tack said:


> For me it's Sable. It's gorgeous and has so many interesting textures.


It is gorgeous and so darn expensive. What is it $600 for just the violins and celli? Man, I do envy y'all who have it.


----------



## Rodney Money (May 29, 2016)

givemenoughrope said:


> In theory, either Sable or 8dio Adagio/Agitato.


Ah, a string fan, I see! Nice.


----------



## Rodney Money (May 29, 2016)

pkm said:


> I could do an entire score with confidence, using only Omnisphere. I can't say that about anything else.


I probably could've used this on a recent project of mine. I see Omnisphere's name pop up on this forum all the time. If it wasn't for VI, I would've never heard of it.


----------



## Rodney Money (May 29, 2016)

higgs said:


> R$, you already have Sable, yes? If not then you know what to do... I can't stop jamming with the Sample Modeling brass stuff. Also I love the Bohemian Violin. Those are my picks for you.
> 
> Best,
> Other Rod


Awesome recommendations, my friend. There has been many of a time that I almost pulled the trigger to purchase sample modeling especially, but I fear that I am too much of a technological idiot to work it properly.


----------



## Rodney Money (May 29, 2016)

Saxer said:


> 95% of all my orchestral needs are covered by Dimension Strings, all Samplemodeling and Spitfire Percussion Redux + a bit of Sable.


Interesting, so you prefer DS over Sable?


----------



## Rodney Money (May 29, 2016)

bap_la_so_1 said:


> Lass for me


I've heard a lot of great things about LASS over the years even when I wasn't "into samples."


----------



## Rodney Money (May 29, 2016)

Lex said:


> LASS + Malmsjo


The original HZ piano?


----------



## Rodney Money (May 29, 2016)

thomey said:


> What I can highly suggest if you do not have it is METROPOLIS ARK 1 - Orchestral Tools, I love it and looking forward to expand the possibilities with Albion


SO FREAKING DARN TEMPTING, LOL. If only they included true legato for their trumpets, trombones, and low brass.


----------



## Rodney Money (May 29, 2016)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> That's actually a really interesting question, because I'm really struggling with it. There's not much that comes to mind.
> 
> Perhaps VSL Woodwinds 1. I could get things done with another woodwind library too, of course. But I'd be a bit bummed out if I couldn't use the VSLs for some reason. It's just - right.


I knew you were going to say VSL Woodwinds. Because of you I will probably get them in the future.


----------



## Rodney Money (May 29, 2016)

NYC Composer said:


> "You Know John Lennon ? Lennon said "I'm an artist-gimme a tuba and I'll get you something outa it" "*
> 
> * Frank Costello, played by Jack Nicholson in "The Departed"


I've always loved the tuba. It's the one instrument that enhances the sound of others in ensemble performance.


----------



## Rodney Money (May 29, 2016)

Mr Pringles said:


> I'd go with LASS or Symphobia, I don't know, both of these libraries play an essential part in my template. LASS is so flexible and Symphobia is ready to go to sound in your face.


I've heard that Symphobia is a staple of media composers. Is that true?


----------



## Rodney Money (May 29, 2016)

Noam Guterman said:


> VSL SE / EWQL HO


Sounds like the perfect mix!


----------



## Rodney Money (May 29, 2016)

dariusofwest said:


> That's a toughy, hm, probably Hollywood Strings.


The Artist formally known as East West Lurker would be proud!


----------



## higgs (May 29, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> Awesome recommendations, my friend. There has been many of a time that I almost pulled the trigger to purchase sample modeling especially, but I fear that I am too much of a technological idiot to work it properly.


Mr. €£¥$,
SM Brass is surprisingly easy to have loads of fun with. I thought I might be to dumb to operate it too, but turns out even the dimmest of wits can get something fun and decent sounding out of em.
I don't have the saxes though, so I can't speak for them.


----------



## Rodney Money (May 29, 2016)

mickeyl said:


> I always come back to the 8dio string arks. They're not time synchronized, which limits their usefulness, but their tone is *superb*.


I've never heard of this. I am going to have to check it out. Thank ya!


----------



## Rodney Money (May 29, 2016)

higgs said:


> Mr. €£¥$,
> SM Brass is surprisingly easy to have loads of fun with. I thought I might be to dumb to operate it too, but turns out even the dimmest of wits can get something fun and decent sounding out of em.
> I don't have the saxes though, so I can't speak for them.


Alright! That's my new name now, lol. Love it. So I hear a lot of people use it for jazz, but how can I get this warm, classical Canadian Brass sound out of it?


----------



## Saxer (May 29, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> Interesting, so you prefer DS over Sable?


Yes, mainly because of playability and flexibility.


----------



## chillbot (May 29, 2016)

So hard to choose ONE but if I absolutely had to pick one that I wouldn't give up it would be Trillian. I use so many orch libraries but there's only one bass library I go to on every track, even orchestral stuff I always beef up the low end with it. 9 or 10 of the basses are permanently loaded in my template.

2nd place goes to EWSO still use the original edition in Kontakt. 3rd place to Albion One... the spiccato strings are the most playable and inspiring spiccato I've ever encountered, I put them on everything.


----------



## Lex (May 29, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> The original HZ piano?


Hans Adamson's original old ArtVista Malmsjo


----------



## higgs (May 29, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> Alright! That's my new name now, lol. Love it. So I hear a lot of people use it for jazz, but how can I get this warm, classical Canadian Brass sound out of it?


By purchasing SM Brass 

I don't mean to be dismissive, but honestly it really is far more intuitive and playable than I thought it would be all the while I was hesitating. You _can_ go deeper into tweaking, but really a simple combo of CC11 + ebony & ivory really can produce convincing results quite easily. Add to that a smattering of your favorite 'verb, and you'd be surprised. Can I get an amen from anyone here?


----------



## Rodney Money (May 29, 2016)

higgs said:


> By purchasing SM Brass
> 
> I don't mean to be dismissive, but honestly it really is far more intuitive and playable than I thought it would be all the while I was hesitating. You _can_ go deeper into tweaking, but really a simple combo of CC11 + ebony & ivory really can produce convincing results quite easily. Add to that a smattering of your favorite 'verb, and you'd be surprised. Can I get an amen from anyone here?


Haha! Thank you for the additional information, and I will give you an Amen, brother!


----------



## Rodney Money (May 29, 2016)

Lex said:


> Hans Adamson's original old ArtVista Malmsjo


I heard that's what Hans used for Time if memory serves me correctly?


----------



## Tino Danielzik (May 29, 2016)

higgs said:


> By purchasing SM Brass
> 
> I don't mean to be dismissive, but honestly it really is far more intuitive and playable than I thought it would be all the while I was hesitating. You _can_ go deeper into tweaking, but really a simple combo of CC11 + ebony & ivory really can produce convincing results quite easily. Add to that a smattering of your favorite 'verb, and you'd be surprised. Can I get an amen from anyone here?



AMEN!!! SM Brass and LASS, can't live without them anymore.


----------



## LondonMike (May 29, 2016)

I'd have to say LASS. I have SM trumpets and trombones and based on them I'll probably get the French horn and tuba lib. The brass are stunningly realistic but I struggle with the saxes and will probably get VSL tenor or alto to layer with them. The VSL woodwinds, like LASS, have always been able to do whatever I needed from them although I have had to layer LASS with other strings if I wanted real lushness!


----------



## higgs (May 29, 2016)

LondonMike said:


> I'll probably get the French horn and tuba lib.


Highly recommended for sure! Trumpet, trombones, French horn and tuba are very similar in ease of playability and quality sound.
Not to hijack the thread, but just a real quick question: I've recently considered the Saxes - you're saying they're not as friendly as the other brasses?


----------



## LondonMike (May 29, 2016)

higgs said:


> Highly recommended for sure! Trumpet, trombones, French horn and tuba are very similar in ease of playability and quality sound.
> Not to hijack the thread, but just a real quick question: I've recently considered the Saxes - you're saying they're not as friendly as the other brasses?


They're very expressive to play but not as realistic sounding (too smooth is the best way I can describe the sound) and very very hard to sit into a mix with other libs. I find the baritone and soprano the most satisfying.


----------



## BenHicks (May 29, 2016)

Berlin Woodwinds! Love that library. 

But if I had to choose only one library to use exclusively, it'd be Omnisphere.


----------



## Fleer (May 29, 2016)

GospelMusicians Neo-Soul. 
Nah, I said it.


----------



## dgburns (May 29, 2016)

LondonMike said:


> They're very expressive to play but not as realistic sounding (too smooth is the best way I can describe the sound) and very very hard to sit into a mix with other libs. I find the baritone and soprano the most satisfying.



funny I love the saxes,the best I have for doing "realistic lines".


----------



## Lex (May 30, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> I heard that's what Hans used for Time if memory serves me correctly?


I believe he did, yes.


----------



## airflamesred (May 30, 2016)

Not to hijack your thread Rodney, may keep it bubbling, but what would your 'Desert Island Library' be?

A preposterous situation, I know, but just one lib you would have to live with for the rest of your days, or til the good ship Download comes to rescue you.


----------



## higgs (May 30, 2016)

airflamesred said:


> Not to hijack your thread Rodney, may keep it bubbling, but what would your 'Desert Island Library' be?
> 
> A preposterous situation, I know, but just one lib you would have to live with for the rest of your days, or til the good ship Download comes to rescue you.


Great question! You should make a new thread for this one to bait more folks 
I'd like to know peoples' takes


----------



## Rodney Money (May 30, 2016)

Feel free to hijack, I don't mind. I am looking for options I have not thought of.


----------



## airflamesred (May 30, 2016)

Well I'm presuming most would go with an all encompassing synth like omni but who knows.
Personally, Although I don't use it these days, I'd be tempted to say Loegria but as a left of field choice it would be Soundirons Waterharp.


----------



## jononotbono (May 30, 2016)

The NI Abbey Roads 70s Kit is KILLER. I love it. Especially with a Roland V-Kit! My life would feel a little bit empty without it! haha! Also Albion One... I love all the libraries I own actually.


----------



## higgs (May 30, 2016)

airflamesred said:


> Well I'm presuming most would go with an all encompassing synth like omni but who knows.
> Personally, Although I don't use it these days, I'd be tempted to say Loegria but as a left of field choice it would be Soundirons Waterharp.


Could I choose SF's "The Story so Far: Sable?"


----------



## dgburns (May 30, 2016)

airflamesred said:


> Not to hijack your thread Rodney, may keep it bubbling, but what would your 'Desert Island Library' be?
> 
> A preposterous situation, I know, but just one lib you would have to live with for the rest of your days, or til the good ship Download comes to rescue you.



If I'm on a desert island,hopefully with rum,I don't want or need sample libs.

just sayin'

gimmie a guitar,some locals with their tribal instr and we're makin' hollywood scores baby! (my cdn take,sorry ....eh)


----------



## airflamesred (May 30, 2016)

higgs said:


> Could I choose SF's "The Story so Far: Sable?"


No, Sir, you cannot. You get one library, the complete works of shakespear and either the Bible or another appropriate religious or philosophical work, according to the laws of Plomley.


----------



## Maxime Luft (May 30, 2016)

No one mentioned ProjectSam Orchestral Brass Classic yet ?! 
I really do love it, so much possibilities ... its sounds inspire me every damn time


----------



## higgs (May 30, 2016)

airflamesred said:


> No, Sir, you cannot. You get one library, the complete works of shakespear and either the Bible or another appropriate religious or philosophical work, according to the laws of Plomley.


Here is why we need a whole thread for this:
Say I bring Marimba Swarm to this island, do I get Kontakt full or player? Clearly the choice of library will be effected by the availability of software on which said library is dependent. Okay, I won't be that guy, but I'm assuming that Kontakt Full (version 5.5.2+ running on a fast contemporary MacBook Retina with Logic Pro X on an SSD) will be provided by the island.
My library would have to be: Omnisphere.


----------



## higgs (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Rodney Money (May 30, 2016)

BenHicks said:


> Berlin Woodwinds! Love that library.
> 
> But if I had to choose only one library to use exclusively, it'd be Omnisphere.


Amen to Berlin! Alright brother, talk to me about Ominsphere. It keeps getting mentioned here.


----------



## tack (May 30, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> Amen to Berlin! Alright brother, talk to me about Ominsphere. It keeps getting mentioned here.


Imagine a one trick pony. Now imagine the polar opposite of that. You've just imagined Omnisphere.


----------



## higgs (May 30, 2016)

tack said:


> Imagine a one trick pony. Now imagine the polar opposite of that. You've just imagined Omnisphere.


Tack for the win?


----------



## Chris Porter (May 30, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> I've never heard of this. I am going to have to check it out. Thank ya!



I think he's referring to the "dynamic bowing" patches that are in the Adagio series. Correct me if I'm wrong, mickeyl. I agree that these are really something special. If they could be tempo synced, they'd be absolutely perfect. I often use them in free flowing passages without a distinct tempo or time signature. Absolutely superb sound!


----------



## MA-Simon (May 30, 2016)

+1 for Sable Complete. Which is for me a single library, since there are combination patches for all articulations. .

Soaring Strings comes in second.

I do have them all, Albions, Lass, EWHStrings, Sable, Mural, Cornucopia, Soaring Strings, Metropolis, Symphonic Sphere... to much stuff!


----------



## higgs (May 31, 2016)

MA-Simon said:


> +1 for Sable Complete. Which is for me a single library, since there are combination patches for all articulations. .


If Sable is allowed, then Sable it is.


----------



## Ashermusic (May 31, 2016)

There isn't a consistent one I can name. It varies from project to project. Obviously, I need a piano that I like to play and compose with and I have several that fit the bill. At the moment I am in love with the Chocolate Audio Steinway D.


----------



## Rodney Money (May 31, 2016)

Fleer said:


> GospelMusicians Neo-Soul.
> Nah, I said it.


I need to check this out. I've never heard of it.


----------



## Rodney Money (May 31, 2016)

chillbot said:


> So hard to choose ONE but if I absolutely had to pick one that I wouldn't give up it would be Trillian. I use so many orch libraries but there's only one bass library I go to on every track, even orchestral stuff I always beef up the low end with it. 9 or 10 of the basses are permanently loaded in my template.
> 
> 2nd place goes to EWSO still use the original edition in Kontakt. 3rd place to Albion One... the spiccato strings are the most playable and inspiring spiccato I've ever encountered, I put them on everything.


Trillian! I love hearing about samples I have not heard of. Thank you!


----------



## higgs (May 31, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> I need to check this out. I've never heard of it.


Neo-Soul is juicy, for sure.


----------



## Rodney Money (May 31, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> The NI Abbey Roads 70s Kit is KILLER. I love it. Especially with a Roland V-Kit! My life would feel a little bit empty without it! haha! Also Albion One... I love all the libraries I own actually.


Nice, man.


----------



## Rodney Money (May 31, 2016)

dgburns said:


> If I'm on a desert island,hopefully with rum,I don't want or need sample libs.
> 
> just sayin'
> 
> gimmie a guitar,some locals with their tribal instr and we're makin' hollywood scores baby! (my cdn take,sorry ....eh)


Yeah man, I could live with my trumpet just playing hymns of fallen heroes in times more heroic.


----------



## Rodney Money (May 31, 2016)

Maxime Luft said:


> No one mentioned ProjectSam Orchestral Brass Classic yet ?!
> I really do love it, so much possibilities ... its sounds inspire me every damn time


It does sound good!


----------



## Ashermusic (May 31, 2016)

higgs said:


> Neo-Soul is juicy, for sure.



Best sampled Rhodes.


----------



## higgs (May 31, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Best sampled Rhodes.


I've not heard anything more convincing - _and sweet sounding_. A prime example of 'getting what you pay for.'


----------



## airflamesred (May 31, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> Yeah man, I could live with my trumpet just playing hymns of fallen heroes in times more heroic.


Indeed, And if I had been asked this question 20 years ago ( and hence acoustic), I would have said a Waterphone
That, Rodney, was what I had in mind. 
No need for a Supermarket sweep, We're not in a working environment on the island, just one lib that you really like, that, perhaps may say something about you and what you want to say, musically. I'm sure we all have one.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jun 1, 2016)

Thank you all for your invaluable input. I am still debating, of course, but I think my first rough draft of this year's purchases might be: 
1. VSL: alto sax, tenor sax, baritone sax, and MIRx Teldex Stage
2. Orchestral Tools: BWW exp. A, BBR exp. C, and Metropolis Ark 1. 

Here's my reasoning so far: I am the staff composer of an academy where I write for the school and teach the students how to compose also. Several times a year they perform their own personal compositions which are normally quite difficult. To help their fellow students learn their pieces I will produce a rendering so they can practice at home. It's more fun to practice with a recording also than by yourself. They know classical music, but this has greatly helped them in learning how to play in the swinging style of jazz, improv the blues, learn how to rock, and also play exotic styles such as Latin, African, and Asian.

So far every year I have not had any decent saxophone samples having to rely on CineSamples' trombones or Spitfire's trombones for their parts, so I wanted to add VSL's saxophones. I left out soprano and bass saxophone simply because my students do not have those instruments as of yet. Then I am going to get the Teldex Stage to help me in placement. I downloaded the trial version, and it is so easy to use. I have noticed that when the students hear the samples they try to emulate them also trying to sound with a professional tone. I have especially noticed this with my trumpet section as they try to sound like the beauty of CineSamples' legato trumpet ensemble found in Core. They play in tune also wih them, so I am hoping the saxophones can have that benefit as well. They hear me play saxophone all the time, but there is something simply wonderful about letting them hear their part with a full saxophone section. My flutes, oboes, and clarinets have been producing the rich sounds of the BWW also. I chose the VSL saxophones due to their tone of replicating a wind ensemble sound such as the Holst's Suites for Military Band. 

I needed BWW exp. A to add the bass clarinet, high Eb clarinet, and contra bassoon already in placement of the orchestra. I also wanted to add BBR horns for the sound, chords, and effects. I am thinking of Metropolis Ark 1 but not for reasons you might assume. I am looking for the added winds, brass, and percussion to beef up my wind ensemble renderings including not only for concert band but also for producing marching band and drum and bugle corps music also. I am salivating just thinking about one 9 horn legato patch and tuba ensemble, lol. 

Some of y'all might be saying, "How about the strings?" I am thinking maybe next year will be either my big string purchase or my big choir purchase. If I do not decide on Met. Ark, some of the other libraries I am seriously considering in no particular order are: Sable, my CinePerc upgrade $199 to include Aux, Voxos, Orchestral Tools' First Chairs, CineStrings Solo, or Liberis Children's Choir. 

Let me know your thoughts!


----------



## Rodney Money (Jun 2, 2016)

Back to the drawing board, my friends, instead of Met Ark for some reason voxos and shevannai voice of the elves are starting to "speak to me."


----------



## rottoy (Jun 2, 2016)

I've got a fleeting suspicion that the upcoming Berlin Strings First Chairs is going to be library I can't live without.


----------



## tack (Jun 2, 2016)

rottoy said:


> I've got a fleeting suspicion that the upcoming Berlin Strings First Chairs is going to be library I can't live without.


I have learned to curb my enthusiasm in response to teasers -- or even walkthroughs.


----------



## rottoy (Jun 2, 2016)

tack said:


> I have learned to curb my enthusiasm in response to teasers -- or even walkthroughs.


True, but I've yet to be disappointed with Orchestral Tools.
Can't say the same for other developers.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jun 2, 2016)

rottoy said:


> I've got a fleeting suspicion that the upcoming Berlin Strings First Chairs is going to be library I can't live without.


And I was thinking about that one also, but I have no earthly idea how much it will cost. I am sitting here while holding my 3 year-old daughter debating for my needs: Shevannai to add another texture to Voxos, Cinestrings Solo to add beauty to my CineStrings Core, or just go for Berlin's first chairs but I'm unsure of the cost and I'm reaching the budget especially if I decide on Voxos.


----------



## rottoy (Jun 2, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> And I was thinking about that one also, but I have no earthly idea how much it will cost. I am sitting here while holding my 3 year-old daughter debating for my needs: Shevannai to add another texture to Voxos, Cinestrings Solo to add beauty to my CineStrings Core, or just go for Berlin's first chairs but I'm unsure of the cost and I'm reaching the budget especially if I decide on Voxos.


If I could just buy the violin and viola from Cinestrings Solo, I would be a happy man.
They sound absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jun 2, 2016)

rottoy said:


> If I could just buy the violin and viola from Cinestrings Solo, I would be a happy man.
> They sound absolutely gorgeous.


How would you describe the sound in relation to OT's 1st chairs?


----------



## rottoy (Jun 2, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> How would you describe the sound in relation to OT's 1st chairs?


Until we get a full walkthrough on BS First Chairs it's hard to say, but it seems like Cinestrings Solo is geared towards more agile, expressive solo phrases whereas BS FC seems to be a rich colour to back up the rest of the string ensemble.


----------



## higgs (Jun 2, 2016)

Berlin WW seems like a great one - though I don't yet have that. After completing the Sacconi Quartet, Berlin Strings & WW are next on the list for my VI expansion.

I'm curious... you say that OT ARK is up there in the running, and that you're also considering Sable... I got ARK and it is pretty good, but receives nowhere near as much of my attention as does Sable. Ark is nice, but if it's on the same list as Sable... Sable all the way.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jun 2, 2016)

higgs said:


> Berlin WW seems like a great one - though I don't yet have that. After completing the Sacconi Quartet, Berlin Strings & WW are next on the list for my VI expansion.
> 
> I'm curious... you say that OT ARK is up there in the running, and that you're also considering Sable... I got ARK and it is pretty good, but receives nowhere near as much of my attention as does Sable. Ark is nice, but if it's on the same list as Sable... Sable all the way.


Yes, I am thinking that I just dropped ARK. I will wait for Berlin Brass. If they had true legato in the trumpets and low brass I would've went for it.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jun 2, 2016)

So what do y'all think of this list: 


higgs said:


> Berlin WW seems like a great one - though I don't yet have that. After completing the Sacconi Quartet, Berlin Strings & WW are next on the list for my VI expansion.
> 
> I'm curious... you say that OT ARK is up there in the running, and that you're also considering Sable... I got ARK and it is pretty good, but receives nowhere near as much of my attention as does Sable. Ark is nice, but if it's on the same list as Sable... Sable all the way.


Sable's price tag scares me to Deathpool though. $1200 for the violin, 2nd violin, celli, and double basses. That would eat my budget for sure, and Sable 1 is still $100 more than Voxos. Maybe next year but then the big debate will be between Sable and Berlin Strings because of similar price tag.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jun 2, 2016)

So here's what I'm thinking at the moment now:

VSL: Alto, Tenor, and Baritone Saxophones. MIRx Teldex Stage.
Orchestral Tools: BWW exp. A (Bass Clarinet, Eb Clarinet, Contra Bassoon.) BBR exp. C (Horn Effects.) 
Cinesamples: Voxos and CineStrings Solo. 

Please let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Lawson. (Jun 2, 2016)

Is there a reason you're going for VSL saxophones instead of Sample Modeling? Sorry if this question was already asked; there's over 100 posts on this thread and I haven't read them all.

Anything OT is always a good choice. I'm a huge fan of their products and overall business/production models.

I've heard that Soundiron's Olympus Symphonic Choir is the best full choir currently available. I don't know if that's true, as it's the only full choir I have, but it certainly is fantastic. They also have the Mercury Boy's Choir which is lovely as well.

[Note: I have received free products from Soundiron and Orchestral Tools]
[Extra note: I'm not sure if the note above is required or not but I want to be as open as possible]


----------



## Rodney Money (Jun 2, 2016)

Lawson. said:


> Is there a reason you're going for VSL saxophones instead of Sample Modeling? Sorry if this question was already asked; there's over 100 posts on this thread and I haven't read them all.
> 
> Anything OT is always a good choice. I'm a huge fan of their products and overall business/production models.
> 
> ...


Wow man, I wished that I got free products from them! Great job. Yes I am thinking of VSL saxophones, because they can produce a concert band sound such as found in Holst's Suites for Military Band. On what I've heard, SM saxophones are more geared for jazz and other popular music, then I would have to spend another $200 for Virtual Sound Stage for placement of the Sample Modeling products unless the presets already come with them like they do in the updated brass. 

Yes, I've debated on choir samples. I have SI micro choir which gives you a taste of their choirs. I actually use it all the time. With Voxos I am hoping for an angelic sound, not just an epic sound. In my current project that's the sound I'm looking for. Voxos has a male, female choir, soloists, and children's choir and the samples now can be quantized.


----------



## storyteller (Jun 2, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> Back to the drawing board, my friends, instead of Met Ark for some reason voxos and shevannai voice of the elves are starting to "speak to me."


 I have both and they are both excellent choices - and compliment each other well. I think they are both strong picks.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jun 2, 2016)

storyteller said:


> I
> I
> have both and they are both excellent choices - and compliment each other well. I think they are both strong picks.


Thank you for the reassurance!


----------



## higgs (Jun 2, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> So what do y'all think of this list:
> 
> Sable's price tag scares me to Deathpool though. $1200 for the violin, 2nd violin, celli, and double basses. That would eat my budget for sure, and Sable 1 is still $100 more than Voxos. Maybe next year but then the big debate will be between Sable and Berlin Strings because of similar price tag.



This time last year SF had a super deep discount on Sable full. Perhaps there will be a repeat soon.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jun 2, 2016)

Lawson. said:


> I've heard that Soundiron's Olympus Symphonic Choir is the best full choir currently available. I don't know if that's true, as it's the only full choir I have, but it certainly is fantastic. They also have the Mercury Boy's Choir which is lovely as well.
> 
> [Note: I have received free products from Soundiron and Orchestral Tools]
> [Extra note: I'm not sure if the note above is required or not but I want to be as open as possible]


Last Easter, I did this real quick example using the micro choir for a priest who was struggling writing something for his congregation. I took his chords and melody but showed him what it would sound like following the tradional ways of part writing:https://app.box.com/s/bqgfye0qr48y3um9vvpzkzofrloc53ku


----------



## Rodney Money (Jun 2, 2016)

higgs said:


> This time last year SF had a super deep discount on Sable full. Perhaps there will be a repeat soon.


They would do that to me to make life complicated, wouldn't they? Lol. Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## Lawson. (Jun 2, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> Wow man, I wished that I got free products from them! Great job. Yes I am thinking of VSL saxophones, because they can produce a concert band sound such as found in Holst's Suites for Military Band. On what I've heard, SM saxophones are more geared for jazz and other popular music, then I would have to spend another $200 for Virtual Sound Stage for placement of the Sample Modeling products unless the presets already come with them like they do in the updated brass.
> 
> Yes, I've debated on choir samples. I have SI micro choir which gives you a taste of their choirs. I actually use it all the time. With Voxos I am hoping for an angelic sound, not just an epic sound. In my current project that's the sound I'm looking for. Voxos has a male, female choir, soloists, and children's choir and the samples now can be quantized.



Both VSL and SM are great at what they do (for the most part), so I would think you'd be fine with either. I haven't heard many reviews on VSL saxes, whereas I've heard the SM ones are the standard, but it's probably down to taste. As for SM geared for jazz; I don't think it's specifically aimed at one genre or another as it literally can do whatever an actual sax player can do. Both VSL and SM are recorded dry, so you can fit it wherever you want for whatever setting.

You don't need VSS for SM products; pretty much any reverb will be fine. Plus, a lot of reverbs allow you to get a free trial, so you can see which fits SM best for your liking.

Olympus can definitely do softer things perfectly well. In fact, one of the things I've heard about Voxos is that it only seems to do "epic" well, though that may have changed in the latest update. However, the entire Olympus + Mercury is $950, while Voxos is $500. You may be able to get a discount from SI as you'd be buying both, but I wouldn't count on it for sure. Also, while Olympus does have soloists, it doesn't have solo legato, only shorts and phrases.


----------



## Chris Porter (Jun 2, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> Back to the drawing board, my friends, instead of Met Ark for some reason voxos and shevannai voice of the elves are starting to "speak to me."



I haven't used Sevannai, but I own four of Eduardo Tarilonte's libraries and can attest to the quality and usability of them. I'm sure you won't be disappointed if you pick it up.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Jun 2, 2016)

I am not sure this was the right question to make your decision. To do what you are doing will take multiple libraries. People say Omnisphere, because that is really the desert island question, which one would be more fun if it were the only one that you had? For that, I would say for sure Omnisphere, but you have to realize that most of the people on this forum are into film composing, game composing, so that would be the number one choice for a desert island scenario. For your situation, as an educator and a composer of traditional music, my choice would be all in VSL with MIRx and Instruments Pro. 

I have almost all of the libraries mentioned here. I have all of the choirs, all of the strings, all of the woodwinds. I love them all, but if I am going back to my classical roots, I choose VSL almost every time. I have Voxos and Olympus, Mercury and Liberis choirs and a whole bunch more. Voxos is one of my favorites because of ease of use and Olympus is fantastic, but for angelic, I would think VSL again. If you get beyond oohs and aahs with Voxos or Olympus, or any of them, to fully utilize the phrases available, you get away from angelic and into epic. They all really want to emulate Lord of the Rings staccato style especially. 

Liberis and Mercury are both angelic, as is VSL, but the former 2 are children only. 

Yes, I have Sample Modeling horns, as well as VSL. You are correct in why you do not buy SM for your purposes. For Ingolf Dahl: Concerto for Alto Saxophone and Wind Ensemble and Holst suites for Wind Band, VSL would be my first choice. For Tower of Power Horns and UNT Lab Band sounds, Sample Modeling would be my first choice. 

It is a tough choice for which library to buy next. I have been buying them for 5 years now. To tell you which one I bought first would not help you because if I started all over again, I would change the order (hind-sight is 20-20). Doing what you do, as a teacher, I would go VSL for now, all you can afford. 

PS, I have all Eduardo Tarilonte now, all except the newest African one, and they are all fantastic in certain situations, especially for film music, but for pure music, pure classical, pure orchestral and pure wind band, VSL rocks! 

Omnisphere is great for synth programmers and film composers, and if I were stranded, I would choose it. It can do strings and choirs and many other sounds very well...actually most excellently. It rocks in its own way, but if I were stranded, I would not be composing for orchestras, only myself, so I would not need the other libraries, so I would pick it as the most fun and most versatile.

I like your choices, really. Great choices! You will not be disappointed, even if you disreagrd my puer VSL advice. Just keep your wallet greased if you keep reading this forum. That money needs to flow into your wallet naturally to keep up. Haha


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Jun 2, 2016)

As if that last post were not long enough, a wind band has no violins. An orchestra has no saxophones. Generally saxophones, in my early days, were limited to marching bands. But many composers in the 19th century composed real orchestral music for sit down wind bands, like Holst and Robert Vaughn Williams, where saxophones were not prominent, but necessary for the composition. Composing for that limited group of musicians had its own challenges I am sure. I loved playing oboe for orchestras because often, as first chair oboist, I got to play solos and it was good for my ego, but some of my most fun moments were playing saxophone in wind bands when I had a more subtle contribution and the whole piece was challenging to the entire wind band. Pieces like this one (English Folk Song Suite by Ralph Vaughan Williams) where the saxes maybe subtlety replaced cello or viola and tubas replaced string bass and flutes and clarinets replaced violins....stuff like that:



I only said all of this because I agree with Rodney's choice of VSL for saxophones, because they are they best tool for the job that he is doing. I also know because I played saxophone for years and I have all VST saxophones and have spent hours with them. I also played oboe and I have all VST oboes and have spent hours with them. I also played clarinet and I have all VST clarinets and have spent hours with them. I think that I pretty much know which woodwind libraries work, even if I am not a great film or game composer.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jun 3, 2016)

Chris Porter said:


> I haven't used Sevannai, but I own four of Eduardo Tarilonte's libraries and can attest to the quality and usability of them. I'm sure you won't be disappointed if you pick it up.


Thank you again, my friend! Yes, even his free version of his forest library saved my reputation and butt last year.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jun 3, 2016)

Lawson. said:


> Both VSL and SM are great at what they do (for the most part), so I would think you'd be fine with either. I haven't heard many reviews on VSL saxes, whereas I've heard the SM ones are the standard, but it's probably down to taste. As for SM geared for jazz; I don't think it's specifically aimed at one genre or another as it literally can do whatever an actual sax player can do. Both VSL and SM are recorded dry, so you can fit it wherever you want for whatever setting.
> 
> You don't need VSS for SM products; pretty much any reverb will be fine. Plus, a lot of reverbs allow you to get a free trial, so you can see which fits SM best for your liking.
> 
> Olympus can definitely do softer things perfectly well. In fact, one of the things I've heard about Voxos is that it only seems to do "epic" well, though that may have changed in the latest update. However, the entire Olympus + Mercury is $950, while Voxos is $500. You may be able to get a discount from SI as you'd be buying both, but I wouldn't count on it for sure. Also, while Olympus does have soloists, it doesn't have solo legato, only shorts and phrases.


Thank you for the more info, my friend. Basically what was on my mind was what SpeakPPand CarryOn said.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jun 3, 2016)

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. said:


> I am not sure this was the right question to make your decision. To do what you are doing will take multiple libraries. People say Omnisphere, because that is really the desert island question, which one would be more fun if it were the only one that you had? For that, I would say for sure Omnisphere, but you have to realize that most of the people on this forum are into film composing, game composing, so that would be the number one choice for a desert island scenario. For your situation, as an educator and a composer of traditional music, my choice would be all in VSL with MIRx and Instruments Pro.
> 
> I have almost all of the libraries mentioned here. I have all of the choirs, all of the strings, all of the woodwinds. I love them all, but if I am going back to my classical roots, I choose VSL almost every time. I have Voxos and Olympus, Mercury and Liberis choirs and a whole bunch more. Voxos is one of my favorites because of ease of use and Olympus is fantastic, but for angelic, I would think VSL again. If you get beyond oohs and aahs with Voxos or Olympus, or any of them, to fully utilize the phrases available, you get away from angelic and into epic. They all really want to emulate Lord of the Rings staccato style especially.
> 
> ...


So much great information here, my friend. Even though I come from the live, concert world I wanted to keep the question as pure as possible, so I could have people's truly honest answer. And the funny thing is, ever since I entered the DAW rendering world just a year ago my last four compositions for clients have required samples such as Eduardo's. Over a year ago I would've never even thought to use them because of my then unwritten rule, "It must be able to be played live." But like batman breaking his rule multiple times in Batman V Superman, I've broken mine many times also just this past year. I do not disagree with any of your advice, and thank you for the additional info on Ominsphere and the choirs. Man, you have all of those samples. It's probably a good thing I don't. My wife would start to thinking I was cheating on her starring at the computer for days on end, lol.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jun 3, 2016)

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. said:


> As if that last post were not long enough, a wind band has no violins. An orchestra has no saxophones. Generally saxophones, in my early days, were limited to marching bands. But many composers in the 19th century composed real orchestral music for sit down wind bands, like Holst and Robert Vaughn Williams, where saxophones were not prominent, but necessary for the composition. Composing for that limited group of musicians had its own challenges I am sure. I loved playing oboe for orchestras because often, as first chair oboist, I got to play solos and it was good for my ego, but some of my most fun moments were playing saxophone in wind bands when I had a more subtle contribution and the whole piece was challenging to the entire wind band. Pieces like this one (English Folk Song Suite by Ralph Vaughan Williams) where the saxes maybe subtlety replaced cello or viola and tubas replaced string bass and flutes and clarinets replaced violins....stuff like that:
> 
> 
> 
> I only said all of this because I agree with Rodney's choice of VSL for saxophones, because they are they best tool for the job that he is doing. I also know because I played saxophone for years and I have all VST saxophones and have spent hours with them. I also played oboe and I have all VST oboes and have spent hours with them. I also played clarinet and I have all VST clarinets and have spent hours with them. I think that I pretty much know which woodwind libraries work, even if I am not a great film or game composer.



One of my favorite post here on the forum. The English Folk Song Suite brought back a lot of memories playing those trumpet solos.


----------



## Carles (Jun 3, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> Yes I am thinking of VSL saxophones, because they can produce a concert band sound such as found in Holst's Suites for Military Band.


True, but also plenty of less classical articulations.
This is not the best mockup ever, but indeed it was fun

Carles


----------



## Rodney Money (Jun 3, 2016)

Carles said:


> True, but also plenty of less classical articulations.
> This is not the best mockup ever, but indeed it was fun
> 
> Carles



Dude! Not the best? You are crazy. That was sick! (american translation: awesome.) Was that all VSL?


----------



## tack (Jun 3, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> Dude! Not the best? You are crazy. That was sick!


Agreed. Carles is too humble.


----------



## Ryan99 (Jun 3, 2016)

Well, depending on your final choices, if a product that is on sale is an argument for you, here's some infos concerning some sales right now on some products you might want that have been mentioned on this thread:

Time+Space website: There's a 15% off rebate on their website until June 5th with code ASK15. This website has a lot of brands, like Spitfire Audio, Native Instruments, Spectrasonics, and a lot more:

https://ask.audio/articles/exclusive-15-discount-on-plugins-instruments-ni-komplete-10-offer

Also, 8Dio has a sale for a couple of days with coupon codes up to 40% off. 

*Discount Codes: *

2 Products = 15% Discount Use Following Code: *SUMMER15*

3 Products = 20% Discount Use Following Code: *SUMMER20*

4 Products = 30% Discount Use Following Code: *SUMMER30*

5+ Products = 40% Discount Use Following Code: *SUMMER40*
*Promotion ends June 10th 2016*

For example, if you want Liberis, you can get it at 40% off by adding less expensive products like their Misfit brands which costs a couple of dollars each and counts towards the number of products needed for a rebate.


----------



## LondonMike (Jun 4, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> Dude! Not the best? You are crazy. That was sick! (american translation: awesome.) Was that all VSL?



Yeah that was the nuts! Carles, I'd also love to know what other libs were used. The brass hits were great and the drum fills which I'm guessing were VSL Jazz drums.


----------



## Vovique (Jun 4, 2016)

My choice is Sonokinetic Da Capo. Lush sounding and truly inspiring orchestral sections, it helps me create ideas fast. It's like Symphobia's little brother, as far as I can tell not owning the Symphobia yet.


----------



## Carles (Jun 4, 2016)

LondonMike said:


> Carles, I'd also love to know what other libs were used. The brass hits were great and the drum fills which I'm guessing were VSL Jazz drums.


Thanks guys. All VSL except the jazz guitar from the Kontakt factory library so, if recall well, apart of VSL saxes it includes VSL upright bass, Jazz Drums, Dimension Brass, Orchestral Brass (mutes), Vibraphone, Appassionata Strings, Flutes and triangles (even Vienna Imperial for the only piano hit at the beginning).


----------



## LondonMike (Jun 4, 2016)

Carles said:


> Thanks guys. All VSL except the jazz guitar from the Kontakt factory library so, if recall well, apart of VSL saxes it includes VSL upright bass, Jazz Drums, Dimension Brass, Orchestral Brass (mutes), Vibraphone, Appassionata Strings, Flutes and triangles (even Vienna Imperial for the only piano hit at the beginning).


Thanks!


----------



## bigcat1969 (Jun 4, 2016)

My own... cause how could I make all those bizarre demos or have a blog without it. And hey how many others have every single GM midi instrument, many multiple times...

Seriously this is a fun thread. It is mind blowing the number of instruments we have available. So where is the next Mozart to use them all?


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Jun 4, 2016)

Carles said:


> True, but also plenty of less classical articulations.
> This is not the best mockup ever, but indeed it was fun
> 
> Carles




Way excellent Carles! That does indeed sound like you had fun. This has turned out to be a cool post. I am happy that you joined in. Good post Rodney!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 12, 2016)

Yow. I have tried using both East West Hollywood and the Albions alone (without complementing each other), and I give an edge to East West. I'm not sure you can get more realistic sounding, unless you complement EW with Albion (I'm talking about any and all Albions). With some of the Albion framework you get easier to tweak capabilities. But I can't choose, mostly because I don't have to. I'll continue to use both EW and Albion (most often together) because I get seriously fantastic results for my music.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jun 12, 2016)

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. said:


> Way excellent Carles! That does indeed sound like you had fun. This has turned out to be a cool post. I am happy that you joined in. Good post Rodney!


Well, I try to be entertaining every now and then.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jun 12, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> Yow. I have tried using both East West Hollywood and the Albions alone (without complementing each other), and I give an edge to East West. I'm not sure you can get more realistic sounding, unless you complement EW with Albion (I'm talking about any and all Albions). With some of the Albion framework you get easier to tweak capabilities. But I can't choose, mostly because I don't have to. I'll continue to use both EW and Albion (most often together) because I get seriously fantastic results for my music.


Let's hear some of it with this mix!


----------



## David Stiles (Jun 12, 2016)

I'd say that the library I seem to use the most is 8Dio's Adagietto Strings. I guess the reason is because I find it to be one of the best sketching tools for string parts. Often I will replace portions with patches from other string libraries (or simply add those patches on top), but Adagietto is almost always my starting point. Cinesamples Cinebrass CORE serves much the same role for me, but I don't write as much stuff for brass.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 12, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> Let's hear some of it with this mix!



(embarrassedly) It's on my next album but I'm really sorry, that's not due for a looong time. However, I highly recommend folks at least become friends with someone whom has both Albion and EW so they can experience it for themselves. I've had L.A. Strings, 8 Dio, VSL. None were anywhere near those two in terms of relative authenticity, at times sounding quite close to an actual, HUGE symphony orchestra. Before I finish, please know that I'm well aware of the impossibility of ANY of this stuff sounding _exactly_ like a live performance, you'll probably never get anything sounding that good out of a box/download. However, you can come up with a close approximation, one that would certainly convince at least most non-classically trained/educated/appreciating folks. I must also make it very clear that getting as good a sound as I'm describing takes one *heck *of a lot of patience, tweaking, and engineering know how.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 12, 2016)

The downsides of East West can be daunting (I still get hanging notes now and then, but that's solved with a delete/undo instrument). There really should be a free SSL effects unit with ALL the Composer Cloud and Composer Cloud X instruments, it amazes me that hasn't been implemented yet, it would be a huge help, plus it would put them a more significant margin ahead of Albion (the Kontakt player allows you to put the Solid compression and eq on pretty much whatever you want, and it's a very good effects brand imo). Plus with Albion you can extensively modulate, another thing that East West could really use. But those are just two things that help the two complement each other so well. Another is sound, not just making the sound bigger (and oh, CAN you), but there are definitely certain timbres in EW that I don't hear in any of the Albions and vice versa. Forgive me for going wide here for a moment: EW is quite generally more of an in your face, bald sound, whereas Albion (though capable of being quite upfront, the mics are amazing btw) often has a smoother sound (unless you close mic a good portion of the _devastating _Iceni)...I'd go as far as the give the vibrato to Albion if we're action-figure fighting. Again, super complementary.


----------



## Ultraxenon (Jun 13, 2016)

My favorit library and the one i cant live without must be Cinebrass Core, and a close number two is 8dio Agitato, number three is Soundiron Venus


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 13, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> The downsides of East West can be daunting (I still get hanging notes now and then, but that's solved with a delete/undo instrument). There really should be a free SSL effects unit with ALL the Composer Cloud and Composer Cloud X instruments, it amazes me that hasn't been implemented yet, it would be a huge help, plus it would put them a more significant margin ahead of Albion (the Kontakt player allows you to put the Solid compression and eq on pretty much whatever you want, and it's a very good effects brand imo). Plus with Albion you can extensively modulate, another thing that East West could really use. But those are just two things that help the two complement each other so well. Another is sound, not just making the sound bigger (and oh, CAN you), but there are definitely certain timbres in EW that I don't hear in any of the Albions and vice versa. Forgive me for going wide here for a moment: EW is quite generally more of an in your face, bald sound, whereas Albion (though capable of being quite upfront, the mics are amazing btw) often has a smoother sound (unless you close mic a good portion of the _devastating _Iceni)...I'd go as far as the give the vibrato to Albion if we're action-figure fighting. Again, super complementary.




Funny, but while I have the SSL FX but never use them on orchestral stuff. When I am going for a more processed sound I would rather use plug-ins personally.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 13, 2016)

I use the Fabfilter Pro-C and Q for a TON of stuff. Especially orchestral/individual instruments. But there's "bus" comp on the EW SSL that's been helpful in various contexts, plus I've made good use of both the filters and (for me the best part) transient enhancer. I don't know about during the actual mixdown..again, both Pro C and Q for me are the go tos in that area.


----------



## Leeward (Jun 13, 2016)

My choice is going to have to be LASS (well, now that I have managed to make it sound decent). Love that library.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 13, 2016)

Dog.

I had to check this mammoth to see if I had already entered the fray.

Strings: Sable because they're small. A lot of string libraries are too big a sound.

Synth: Omnisphere is the most versatile.

Favourite: Renegade Guitar and Bohemian Violin currently. Even though I can play both real instruments live, I'm actually a crap player on both. So these two libraries are fantastic for lead and rhythms. Plus staggering value when you look at some of the prices today.

Wish list: I really like the idea of Lumina for ease of use and getting tracks done with that kind of sound quickly.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 13, 2016)

Synth: Zebra/HZ hands down. It's main reason I sold Omnisphere a few months after buying.

I do think Omnisphere is very cool though. Zebra/HZ just fits what I'm doing a lot more,


----------



## Pablocrespo (Jun 13, 2016)

I think Omni (should upgrade to 2) and LASS would be my two top choices


----------



## Vik (Jun 22, 2016)

I could live without any of them.  But even if I have Berlin Strings, with a couple of Expansions and some really good scripting, Spitfire Mural has a more inspiring overall sound. So that's what I'd bring to a desert island if I only could chose one.


----------



## nas (Jun 22, 2016)

When I was starting out many years ago, I tended to go for libraries that where more general pallet with a wide variety of instruments but fewer articulations for each instrument. After I covered the basics, I began to focus more on specific libraries (instruments) based on what I felt I needed the most and if it could take my mockups to the next level. 

It's a constant work in progress... but lately I've been getting into the Spitfire Libraries (particularly the strings) as well as a few upgrades in the works such as Berlin Woodwinds and more esoteric libraries like the forthcoming Spitfire Glass and Metal.

So my recommendation would be if you have good general pallet libraries for a "desert island - can't live without usage" (i.e. Kontakt Komplete or VSL Special Edition), then go for a more specialized collection .


----------



## jonnybutter (Jun 22, 2016)

_LASS (well, now that I have managed to make it sound decent). _

I'd like to know how you and others have done this, and I bet there's a great thread about it somewhere, so off I go into the vi-control archives.

I've gotten fantastic results from LASS (shorts!), but some patches just sound horrible (screeching, ugly-resonant, bad intonation) no matter how I blend, how I EQ them, how low I stay on CC#1/11, etc.

EDIT: as was to be expected, there's lots of hive wisdom about LASS in the archives. One salient tip: [email protected] really helps the violins.


----------

